# Daytime Swording?



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Hello all. I've never tried going after swords at night or in the daytime and was wondering if April is a good time to give it a shot. 

We were thinking of heading to the steps to give it a try and was wondering if anyone has had any luck during the day. Or would the night drifts be any better?

From what I've read night drifts are done with the baits between 400' and the surface and the day time is done at 1200' on the bottom or almost. Is this semi-correct? 

Just trying to get some kind of plan together and give it a shot. 

Thanks for any pointers or advice. C-


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can catch them any time of year. I still prefer night fishing and in our area it still seems more productive. I've tried on a few occasions in places we felt would be best but did not produce. I know if several local guys who have out in some serious time with it and still haven't caught one. I don't know if its out lack of significant bottom structure or what but I'd rather pursue other things in the day and whack 'em at night


----------

